# Christmas I could do without it.



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi guys I'm not being a bar hum bug only that I realy could do without Christmas this year. I realy don't feel well enough to do everything I need to for it. Then mum put in a order for cards ahhhhhhhhhh. Oh well I'll get there slowly at this speed I'll be having Christmas in March !!!! Happy crafting x


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

They are really pretty cards. I think once it gets colder you will be in the mood. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

these are lovely. You do good work!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I love your cards! Wish I was more creative when it comes to making them. It's a talent I admire.

I know what you mean about Christmas. There are times when I wish it would go away but . . . . I solved the problem by cutting back on "commitments", shopping frenzies, overeating, etc. I do Christmas my way now. Simple, quiet, with less decorating, etc. It's a choice. I now enjoy this celebration my way. My DH says he's so glad I do this. As we get older and have health problems, it's time to pass the torch to our children. Enjoy your holiday your way! :thumbup:


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Bless you,Abi. I tend to pick a design for a card, and mass produce one design.....last year it was a Flippin'Santa, but had to make the appature cards with acitate(sp)windows first....but did ALL of one process for all before going on to the next.Didn't seem to be getting anywhere to begin with,then,all of a sudden....a pile of completed cards.Have just completed the knitting themed ones for the knitwits in the craft group.....now the rest!!Lindseymary


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

your cards are very nice. what is wrong with saying that you dont feel right and you can not do every thing any more?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Learn to say "no", it's really a smart and kind thing to do when it is appropriate and it sounds like it is in this situation. It's also empowering.

Your cards are lovely!


----------



## momm (Jul 14, 2013)

Your cards are just beautiful.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I no longer feel I HAVE to do anything. I do what I can/want and don't worry about it. No one seems to miss anything. I plan to put up my tree this year, but I haven't had one up for 3 years. I also "mass produce" my Christmas, birthday, and all other cards. Everyone still loves getting my cards. Feel better soon.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

hgayle said:


> I no longer feel I HAVE to do anything. I do what I can/want and don't worry about it. No one seems to miss anything. I plan to put up my tree this year, but I haven't had one up for 3 years. I also "mass produce" my Christmas, birthday, and all other cards. Everyone still loves getting my cards. Feel better soon.


AMEN! Feeling like I "must" takes the joy out of the season, so the bit of wisdom that has come with age is the freedom to recognize my limits and do do as much or as little as I can and still be engaged in the spirit.

P.S. Your cards are lovely!


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

I think you could frame a few of these cards, put them out and be done with it. You don't have to do everything every year. Some years it is just too much.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Be kind to yourself and let yourself off the hook. That said, they are beautiful cards......


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Like a doughnut aim for the hole! You need to adjust with the idea you just want to get through it. For many years this was my mantra.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Your cards are beautiful. And I agree with the others. You should only do what you feel like doing. I pray that you get to feeling better soon. But, do not rush and do not push. You are the only one who knows what you feel up to doing. Allow your self to relax and enjoy the "reason for the season".


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd never say no to my mum , don't know how long I'll have her for. Thanks for all your lovely words. My cards do seem to be a hit with you all which is lovely for me and gives me great encouragement . So thanks everyone. Unfortunately I'll never get better so little by little I have to do bits. Christmas is only one day after all.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful cards :thumbup: 
It really depends on who it is asking isn't it? When it comes to our mums it's hard to say no


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes I just couldn't say no to her.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I usually pick out & buy my Christmas cards early - and I have not even looked at any yet this year! I am telling the family & friends I will be doing more Gift Cards than 100 little gifts this year. We are all getting older! Take care- your cards are precious! Wish I had them to mail out!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Say yes to your mum but nobody else.

I have had to cut back on everything since dealing with illness. Everyone is understanding of it. Do what you can and let it go!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm trying but even the little things seem to much sometimes ,like today.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

How do you eat an elephant....one bite at a time!! You'll get there, and your cards are delightful! There will be many happy recipients!! &#128515;


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

hgayle said:


> No one seems to miss anything.


That struck home. Apart from Christmas cookies that the kids always beg for when I threaten to stop, I probably place far more importance on things I "must do" than others do, & hadn't really stopped to think they probably wouldn't even notice if cookies were the only darned thing I did! I think we give ourselves a lot of unnecessary self-imposed tasks.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Great work Abi, sometimes immersing ourselves in creating something takes our mind off our troubles if only for a little while.

I make so many cards during the year for the gallery I donate to ( around 1000) that when it comes to Christmas I buy them!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;Awesome&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice cards.


----------



## uk betty (Jul 18, 2014)

Your beautiful cards look as though you are a getting a good jump on the season. Hope you do start feeling better. As you said Christmas is only one day. Maybe Father Christmas will be extra kind to you this year.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Your cards are very nice!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your extra kind words. I can't believe you buy your cards back you do stunning work I'm sirprised you give any away. I love my card you sent me.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> Thanks everyone for your extra kind words. I can't believe you buy your cards back you do stunning work I'm sirprised you give any away. I love my card you sent me.


Hi Abi, I think you are talking about me. I just read what I wrote !! I didn't mean I buy my cards back I don't make Christmas ones at all usually. I buy my from a retail shop.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh I see. Your mad keep the ones you love and save your money that way you can buy more stamps. Has your crafting come back at last.xx


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Keep up the good work. They are lovely.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

yarncrazy102 said:


> I love your cards! Wish I was more creative when it comes to making them. It's a talent I admire.
> 
> I know what you mean about Christmas. There are times when I wish it would go away but . . . . I solved the problem by cutting back on "commitments", shopping frenzies, overeating, etc. I do Christmas my way now. Simple, quiet, with less decorating, etc. It's a choice. I now enjoy this celebration my way. My DH says he's so glad I do this. As we get older and have health problems, it's time to pass the torch to our children. Enjoy your holiday your way! :thumbup:


I feel the same way. We can still celebrate the holiday but with less fan fare. I pass it on to the kids. However you decorate must be put away afterwards. So mostly I make Christmas with much less decorating and do the cooking and church.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty cards


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

yarncrazy102 said:
 

> I love your cards! Wish I was more creative when it comes to making them. It's a talent I admire.
> 
> I know what you mean about Christmas. There are times when I wish it would go away but . . . . I solved the problem by cutting back on "commitments", shopping frenzies, overeating, etc. I do Christmas my way now. Simple, quiet, with less decorating, etc. It's a choice. I now enjoy this celebration my way. My DH says he's so glad I do this. As we get older and have health problems, it's time to pass the torch to our children. Enjoy your holiday your way! :thumbup:


My husband and I have done the same...for quite a few years now. We say, "No." to just about every gathering we're invited to and have stopped having them at our home. All that shopping, work, preparation and expense can turn a beautiful time of year into a nightmare. In our part of the US, we do a service keeping folks off the snowy, icy roads on December nights, too. Peace on Earth to All! :-D


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

yarncrazy102 said:


> I love your cards! Wish I was more creative when it comes to making them. It's a talent I admire.
> 
> I know what you mean about Christmas. There are times when I wish it would go away but . . . . I solved the problem by cutting back on "commitments", shopping frenzies, overeating, etc. I do Christmas my way now. Simple, quiet, with less decorating, etc. It's a choice. I now enjoy this celebration my way. My DH says he's so glad I do this. As we get older and have health problems, it's time to pass the torch to our children. Enjoy your holiday your way! :thumbup:


I agree with you. every year I cut back and back...and yes we do it our way!!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Impressive work! You are very artistic! No wonder people want your beautiful work.... but it's ok to set limits, too.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks, I'm glad I can bring a smile to peoples faces with my work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Your cards are beautiful.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Take it easy...not everyone has to have a handmade card. Make up your mind to enjoy the holidays and enjoy!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep they all have to be handmade by me, I just can't bring myself to go out and buy a card. What a utter waste off money.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> Yep they all have to be handmade by me, I just can't bring myself to go out and buy a card. What a utter waste off money.


But time is money!!!1


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

So I make time anyone can do it.if you plan well.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Now that I am older (71), I don't do as much as Christmas as before. I don't even put up a tree anymore. I used to decorate the living room with beautiful Christmas things. With the kids and now grandsons all grown up, I just don't feel the need to decorate that much anymore. I put a wreath or swag on my front door and inside I will put a centerpiece on the table and a couple of things in the living room and that will be it. I don't even have a lot of gifts to buy anymore. The only ones we exchange gifts with are my SIL and her husband. I buy something for my 93 year old MIL and usually give my two grandsons money. My DH and I quit giving each other gifts a few years ago. At my age, I am glad for this slower pace for Christmas. I still send out cards and keep promising myself that some year I am going to make cards all year to send at Christmas. That hasn't happened yet, but maybe next year. Life is at a much calmer pace than when I worked and I am glad. I had a very stressful job and am really enjoying retirement. I can do what I want when I want. It is great. I do enjoy seeing all the cards that are posted here on KP.


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

I love the idea of celebrating Christmas at a different time of the year with your own family and close friends. Everyone seems so busy in December, and there are so many demands on children to be at the in laws, or other places. Wonder if I should have a Christmas in July, which is becoming more popular in Australia as that is our winter and we can have traditional food and a fire.It is too hot for this in December. There would also be fewer people in the shops. Just a thought.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful work Abi! I hope you begin to feel better soon.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Your cards are beautiful. Take each day as it comes and learn to look after yourself as well as you can.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I totaly agree about having Christmas another time off year. It's a excellent idea.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Well what you did do was beautiful .. Get well and have a great week !!!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

You to, and thanks for the lovely words.x


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Your cards are beautiful!  If you do a little each day, you'll get done what you need to get done. The rest doesn't matter. Take care of yourself first!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Christmas is back..for Abi!! Very pretty cards.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

And everyone else !!!


----------

